# A day at the club



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Great weather and a great day at the club yesterday, followed by the mandatory beer or three in the clubhouse.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Never did like beer


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Great pictures HMV. Looks like you had a nice sunny day for training. 

We always talk about having a beer (or two) after training but always forget to bring the beer. Oh well.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Great weather and a great day at the club yesterday, followed by the mandatory beer or three in the clubhouse.


Now that's my kind of club!!  Nothing like a cold beer and hanging w/friends after the training is done!

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice pics! Do you guys really have a club house?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You have a club house?! I thought we were doing good to have access to a public porta-potty.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Jason L said:


> Nice pics! Do you guys really have a club house?


 
Yep, that's it 3rd pic down. At the back of it is about 50 kennels, stacked 2 high so the dogs can relax and keep calm before and after training.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

well that is awesome.. lol... our club.. we still use crates in our SUVs and trucks ( only, I didn't know the first time so I showed up with Cullen in a Mustang... and needless to say.. after everything inside got demolished, I started using the Explorer


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*"50 kennels, stacked 2 high so the dogs can relax and keep calm before and after training."*

:toasting:

BEST CLUB EVER!!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a clubhouse, too. Has a bathroom, a training room where the dogs stay cool until they work and a full kitchen including a stocked refrigerator. Really helps on days like today when the temp is in the 90's and the humidity is off the charts!
Love the kids area!
Annette
Dog Training Club and Dog Park in Alpharetta Georgia


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

bocron.. thinking about moving south... what do you pay for Schuzhund training? I am trying to figure out where to move.. lol or at least which area before I do the job search.. and really need a Schutzhund option... though I wish I could just take mine with me...


----------

